# Staatliche Salmoniden-Fischereiabgabe Norwegen



## Karstein

Hier sind die Bestimmungen zum Angeln auf Salmoniden in Norwegen zu finden:

http://www.dirnat.no/archive/attachments/02/93/Fiske022.pdf

Zitat:

Alle Personen ab 16 Jahren müssen *zur Fischerei auf Lachs, Meerforelle und Meersaibling* (anadrome Salmoniden) in Binnengewässern eine staatliche Fischereiabgabe entrichten. Die Sportfischerei im Salzwasser, sowie die Fischerei in Binnengewässern oder Teilen von Binnengewässern, die keine Lachse, Meerforellen oder Meersaiblinge führen, ist von dieser Abgabepflicht ausgenommen. (...)

Zusätzlich zu dieser staatlichen Fischereiabgabe *muss ein Angelerlaubnisschein für das jeweilige Gewässer *bei dem Fischereirechtinhaber gelöst werden. Nach Abschluss der Fischerei ist eine Fangstatistik beim Fischereirechteinhaber oder Angelkartenaussteller abzuliefern.

Bitte beachten Sie, dass der Erhalt einer Einfuhrgenehmigung für *z.B. Würmer *zeitaufwändig und problematisch sein kann.

*Das Benutzen von lebenden Köderfischen als Köder ist gesetzlich untersagt.* (...)

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Staatliche Salmoniden-Fischereiabgabe Norwegen*

@ Mods: wie wär´s mit oben festtackern?


----------



## Jirko

*AW: Staatliche Salmoniden-Fischereiabgabe Norwegen*







 |supergri


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Staatliche Salmoniden-Fischereiabgabe Norwegen*

 #6


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Staatliche Salmoniden-Fischereiabgabe Norwegen*

Link stimmt nicht mehr, die haben da alles umgestellt - keine Ahnung, wo die Bestimmungen geblieben sind...


----------



## Jirko

*AW: Staatliche Salmoniden-Fischereiabgabe Norwegen*

besten dank für´n hinweis karsten... mehr dazu hier: süßwasser / salzwasser #h


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Staatliche Salmoniden-Fischereiabgabe Norwegen*

Tusen takk.


----------



## dtnorway

*AW: Staatliche Salmoniden-Fischereiabgabe Norwegen*

Ich hab da auch noch einen.

Gruß Dirk|wavey:


----------



## Karl Inge S

*AW: Staatliche Salmoniden-Fischereiabgabe Norwegen*

http://www.inatur.no/o2/Shop-FishTax/


----------



## ArcticChar80

*AW: Staatliche Salmoniden-Fischereiabgabe Norwegen*

Man kann die Lizenz am besten in einem Postamt in einem größeren Ort oder einer Stadt kaufen. Dort kostet sie 220NK plus 70NK Bearbeitungsgebühr. Also 290NK (ca. 36euro).
Völlig unkompliziert. Mir hat diese Lizenz leider nur eine Regenbogen beschert. ;-(
Petri 
Simon


----------



## MeFo-Schreck

*AW: Staatliche Salmoniden-Fischereiabgabe Norwegen*

Die staatliche Lizenz zum Fischen auf Wandersalmoniden (Lachs MeFo-Wandersaibling) im Süsswasser gibt es inzwischen hier http://fiskeravgift.miljodirektoratet.no/

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## elz

*AW: Staatliche Salmoniden-Fischereiabgabe Norwegen*

hallo zusammen
so mal ne schwierige frage , mal sehen ob einer von euch das vielleicht weiß
ich möchte lachse im fjord angeln, brauche ich dazu eine staatliche angellizenz ja oder nein
wenn ich welche im fluß fangen will ist es klar beschrieben
habe die deutsche bootschaft in norwegen schon angeschrieben
die norwegische bootschaft in deutschland
die fischereibehörde in norwegen
aber keine klare aussage wie es sich verhält wenn man lachse im fjord fangen will
es geht ja auch um die ausfuhr der fische 
salzwasserfische 15 kg
süßwasser gibt es keine beschränkung nur wenn man welche kauft(5000 NoK) aber ich will ja lachse im salzwasser fangen die es dort gibt
ist es nun ein salzwasserfisch sprich 15 kg oder nun ein süßwasserfisch staatliche angellizenz
der fjord ist definitiv salzwasser
solch schwammiges wie ich es von den behörden bekommen habe ist schon traurig

danke im vorraus


----------



## MeFo-Schreck

*AW: Staatliche Salmoniden-Fischereiabgabe Norwegen*

Mein Wissensstand ist folgender:
Für den Lachsfang im Fjord/Salzwasser in Norge *brauchst Du keine Lizenz* und trotzdem Du Lachs oder Meerforelle evtl. im Salzwasser gefangen hast, gelten sie als Süsswasserfische und *fallen nicht unter die 15-Kilo-Regel*.
Du solltest nur im Fjord/Salzwasser darauf achten, einen Mindestabstand von 100 m zu Flussmündungen einzuhalten. Wenn Du dies unterschreitest könnte es sonst zu Ärger mit der Fischereiaufsicht/dem Inhaber der Fischereirechte im Fluss kommen. Sollte die Flussmündung nicht genau definierbar sein (wo hört der Fluss auf, wo fängt das Meer an?) dann entweder die 100 m Abstand grosszügig überschreiten oder noch besser vor Ort genau erkundigen, wo das Schutzgebiet des Flusses endet.
Siehe auch hier:
http://www.norwegen-portal.de/Angeltechniken/Meeresangeln/Lizenzen/Vorschriften.html
Danach wird eine Lizenz im Meer zum Lachsfischen nur dann notwendig wenn feststehendes (Berfufsfischer-) Equipment genutzt wird...und das darfst Du meines Wissens als Touri sowieso nicht. Das Fangen von Lachs und MeFo mit anderen Angelgeräten (Rute und Schnur) ist kostenlos. Weiter unten auf der Seite steht dann auch noch was über die Ausfuhr von Lachs und MeFo.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## elz

*AW: Staatliche Salmoniden-Fischereiabgabe Norwegen*

hallo!

erstmal danke für die auskunft, aber ich habe auf einer seite die aktuell ist da was anderes drüber gefunden, und zur angelmesse auch mal ein paar angler gefragt, das thema scheint sehr umstriiten zu sein, gehe ich im fjord direkt auf lachse brauche ich eine lizenz, geht er aus versehen auf einen köder der nicht direkt für lachse ist dann nicht, nirgends ist auch beschrieben das man eine obergrenze beim kauf des lachses hat
5000 norwegische kronen, das hat mir die bootschaft geschrieben von norwegen, aber nichts davon ob ich nun eine lizenz im fjord brauche oder nicht, nur wieder auf irgendwelche seiten wo nichts klar definiert ist, schade das ich mir die seite nicht gemerkt habe wo es stand das man eine lizenz braucht um direkt auf lachse im fjord angeln zu dürfen
auf der angelmesse war das auch ein umstrittenes thema 

lg.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck

*AW: Staatliche Salmoniden-Fischereiabgabe Norwegen*

Es ist wohl umstritten gewesen weil keiner den originalen Gesetzestext gelesen oder verstanden hat der hier auf der offiziellen Seite des norwegischen Umweltministeriums steht:
http://miljodirektoratet.no/no/Tema/Jakt-og-fiske/Fritidsfiske/Fiskeravgift/

Da steht unter anderem :
*Fiske i sjøen*

_Kravet om å betale fiskeravgift gjelder fiske etter laks, sjøørret og  sjørøye i sjøen med faststående redskap (lakseverp, kilenot og  krokgarn). Fiskeravgiften må være betalt for å få redskapen registrert  hos Fylkesmannen. Kopi av kvitteringen må sendes til Fylkesmannen i eget  fylke for å få tilsendt fangstdagbok._
_Det skal ikke betales fiskeravgift for fiske etter rømt oppdrettslaks  i områder hvor det er åpnet for slikt fiske i perioden 5. august–28.  februar._
*Det skal heller ikke betales fiskeravgift for fiske med stang eller håndsnøre i sjøen."*


Frei übersetzt heisst dieses:
*Fischerei im Meer*

Die Anforderung, eine Angelgebühr zu entrichten gilt für die Fischerei auf Lachs, Meerforelle und Meersaibling mit festem Fangeräten (Reusen, Netz und Hakenschnur =Langleine). Die  Gebühr muss bezahlt werden, um diese Gerätschaften beim Fylkesmann (Vorsteher der Provinz) zu registrieren. Eine Kopie der Rechnung hierfür muss beim Landkreis eingereicht werden, um ein Fang-Logbuch zu erhalten. 

Dort wo zugelassenermaßen auf entkommene Zuchtlachse mit diesen Gerätschaften gefischt wird, muss für den Zeitraum 5. August bis 28.Februar diese Gebühr nicht bezahlt werden.

*Es muss keine Lizenz bezahlt werden für das fischen mit Rute und Handschnur im Meer.* "


Das für uns Angler wichtigste, den letzten Satz, habe ich hier fett markiert.
Offizieller als der aktuelle, unter dem obigen Link abgreifbare Gesetzestext aus dem "Miljødirektorat" kann eine Info wohl kaum sein |wavey:


Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck

*AW: Staatliche Salmoniden-Fischereiabgabe Norwegen*

Und zur Streitfrage ob Lachs/MeFo zur 15-Kilo-Export-Quote zählt oder nicht, steht hier was auf der Seite des Fischereiministeriums, dass hierzu alle Fragen klären sollte:
http://www.fiskeridir.no/english/recreational-fishing/export-quota

_"As a recreational fisher you are allowed to export 15 kilos of fish or  processed fish products, such as fillets. In addition, you are allowed  to export a trophy fish (whole fish) and fish caught from a fishing boat  when you fish alongside a professional fisherman. _
_ *Freshwater species, such as salmon, trout and char are not subject to the 15-kilo quota.*"_


Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## elz

*AW: Staatliche Salmoniden-Fischereiabgabe Norwegen*

danke für diese ausführungen, weil irgendwie wollten oder konnten mich scheinbar alle nicht verstehen
aber werde mir mal den text ausdrucken
weil das mit den 5000 norwegischen kronen  an fisch was man kaufen darf konnte man auch nirgends lesen nur ableiten von den zollbestimmungen von den gesamten artikeln 
den fiskedir hatte ich angeschrieben, aber keine klare aussage bekommen
botschaft norwegens in berlin schrieben mir das mit den 5000 kronen
die andere sache ist... alle fische aus dem meer werden mit fangmaßen angegeben
lachs  u.meereforelle nicht 
im süßwasser haben sie dann wieder ein mindestmaß
und das ist auch von der seite fiskedir
warum wird dann der lachs als meeresfisch nicht mit fangmaßen angegeben
weil was macht man wenn der zoll sagt er möchte die rechnung sehen
oder die angellizenz weil ja lachse zu den süßwasserfischen zählen
mir kommt es vor wie eine rechtliche grauzone
kann mir nicht vorstellen das sie im fluß ein mindestmaß haben und im meer nicht


----------



## elz

*AW: Staatliche Salmoniden-Fischereiabgabe Norwegen*

so habe gerade die seite gefunden von der norwegischen botschaft in berlin 
küstenangeln ist im grossen und ganzen das ganze jahr kostenlos mit der angel auf salzwasserfische
einschränkung bei lachs, meeresvorelle und saibling
ja diese einschränkung wollte ich definiert haben
salzwasserfisch keine angellizenz
süßwasserfisch angellizenz
zu was zählt nun der lachs


----------



## MeFo-Schreck

*AW: Staatliche Salmoniden-Fischereiabgabe Norwegen*



elz schrieb:


> süßwasserfisch angellizenz
> zu was zählt nun der lachs


Das steht doch ganz klar bei dem Link den ich oben verlinkt habe
http://www.fiskeridir.no/english/recreational-fishing/export-quota

_*"Freshwater species, such as salmon, trout and char are not subject to the 15-kilo quota"*_

Lachs, Forellen und Saibling gelten als Süsswasserfisch egal wo sie gefangen wurden.
Lachs, Meerforelle und Wandersaibling *haben* ein Mindestmaß Das *staatliche* Mindestmaß (lokale Mindestmaße im Süsswasser können höher sein und stehen dann auf der Flußlizenz) für Lachs, Meerforelle und Wandersaibling ist unabhängig davon ob sie im Süsswasser oder Salzwasser gefangen werden und liegt bei 35 cm bzw. 30 cm. Die 30-cm-Grenze gilt in den Provinzen Nordland, Troms und in der Finnmark, in allen anderen Provinzen gilt die 35-cm-Marke für diese 3 Fischarten.
( siehe auch hier : http://www.norwegen-portal.de/Angeltechniken/Meeresangeln/Lizenzen/Vorschriften.html )

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck

*AW: Staatliche Salmoniden-Fischereiabgabe Norwegen*



elz schrieb:


> so habe gerade die seite gefunden von der norwegischen botschaft in berlin ...
> zu was zählt nun der lachs


Du meinst wahrscheinlich diese Seite:
http://www.norwegen.no/travel/sportfischerei_und_jagd/angeln/#.U4cCBSgRfqI
Auch da steht weiter unten, dass diese 3 Arten als Süsswasserfische gelten:
_
"*Ausfuhrquote*
__Seit dem 1.  Juni 2006 besteht eine Ausfuhrquote für Fisch und Fischwaren. Die  Ausfuhrquote begrenzt die Menge an Meeresfisch oder Fischwaren des  Sportfischens, die aus dem Land ausgeführt werden darf, auf 15 kg pro  Person. Fisch oder Fischwaren werden nicht in die Quote einbezogen, wenn  dokumentiert werden kann, dass die Waren von einem registrierten  Gewerbetreibenden gekauft wurden. *Süßwasserfisch, Lachs, Forelle und  Saibling sind von der Ausfuhrquote auch nicht betroffen*. Die  Ausfuhrquote gelten sowohl wegen der Grenzkontrolle wie auch des  EWR-Abkommens auch für norwegische Staatsbürger..."_


Die dort erwähnten Einschränkungen auf Lachs, Mefo und Saibling im Abschnitt "Küstenangeln" entstammen aus dem originalen Gesetzestext und betreffen den einen Abschnitt weiter oben erwähnten Passus _"Wer im Meer auf Lachs, Meerforelle oder Saibling angeln möchte, *muss  lediglich beim Gebrauch fest installierter Angelausrüstung eine Gebühr  entrichten* (Lachsfanggerüst, Verkeilungsreuse und Fischernetz mit  Haken)."_


Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Ickeforelle

*AW: Staatliche Salmoniden-Fischereiabgabe Norwegen*

Die Aussagen von MeFo schreck ist absolut richtig.
Du brauchst nur die Lizence wenn du im Fluss oder Mündung angelst.
Bitte genau auf die Ausschilderung der Grösse des Mündungsbereiches achten. Weil sonst teuer und das richtig.
Es gibt verschiedene Grössen der Speergebiete im Mündungsbereich der verschiedenen Flüsse.
Zum Beispiel ist im kompletten Trondheimfjord das angeln auf Meerforellen verboten.
Auch wird diese Überlegung gerade von einigen Grundeigentümern im Dalsfjord diskutiert. Ob komplettes Fangverbot im Fjord für Lachs und Meerforelle kommt.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck

*AW: Staatliche Salmoniden-Fischereiabgabe Norwegen*

DANKE! #h
Schön wenn ein "Einheimischer" (wie ich aus Deinem Wohnort schliesse) mich bestätigt und ich mit meinem bröckeligen norwegisch die originalen Gesetzestexte wohl zumindest im Sinn richtig entziffert habe


----------



## elz

*AW: Staatliche Salmoniden-Fischereiabgabe Norwegen*

genau so lachs zählt als süßwasserfisch
ja diese seite meinte ich
offiziele seite norwegens in deutschland
und ihr beide schreibt ja es kann teuer werden
und fürs süßwasserangeln braucht man eine lizenz
ich frage mich nur warum dann die lachse im meeresangeln mit mindestmaßen nicht erwähnt werden
na habe mal die offiziellen noch mal angschrieben, mal sehen was ich diesesmal für ne antwort bekomme, bisher war alles schwammig
aber ihr schreibt ja es wäre eindeutig, dann frage ich mich wirklich warum ich von den offiziellen keine eindeutige antwort bekomme
und es wird auf dieser seite von angeln mit der rute geschrieben und nicht mit festinstallierten netzen
diese einschränkungen beziehen sich auf lachse im meer. und es steht nichts da welche einschränkungen es sind
na bin mal gespannt ob die offiziellen es auch so eindeutig sehen, bisher war es nicht so


----------



## MeFo-Schreck

*AW: Staatliche Salmoniden-Fischereiabgabe Norwegen*

Sorry, normal stehe ich auf "Nettiquette" in Foren und habe eine Mords-Geduld aber bei Dir mach ich mal eine Ausnahme:
*Braucht man eigentlich eine Ausbildung, um so begriffsstutzig zu sein?*|motz:
Ich vermute inzwischen immer mehr, dass Du ein klassischer Foren-Troll bist, der wider bessere Argumentation ein dämliches "Aber" setzt!
Deswegen wird Dies meine letzte Antwort für Dich sein, weitere ignorante Posts von Dir werde ich ignorieren!
Noch ein letztes Mal:
Wieviel offizieller als der aktuelle Gesetzestext von der Homepage des zuständigen Ministeriums muss eine Aussage für Dich sein? Eine eidesstattliche Erklärung von Harald V, dem norwegischen König?
Wenn die Beamten der norwegischen Botschaft sonst keine Berührungspunkte mit Fischerei/Angelei haben und den genauen Gesetzestext nicht kennen, kommen eben evtl. schwammige Formulierungen heraus.
Und das Thema des *gesetzlichen* Mindestmaßes (und es ist *EGAL* ob Meer oder Süsswasser) für Lachse, MeFos und Wandersaibling wird hier 
http://www.fiskeridir.no/fritidsfiske/laksefiske-i-sjoeen
beim Fiskeridirektorat noch mal geklärt-->
50 cm für Lachs, 40 cm für MeFo in Enningdalselva, Iddefjorden unjd Svinesund
35 cm für Lachs in allen anderen Provinzen
30 cm für Wandersaibling und MeFo in den Provinzen Nordland, Troms und Finnmark.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## elz

*AW: Staatliche Salmoniden-Fischereiabgabe Norwegen*

soll ich dir mal eins sagen, wegen solchen Leuten wie du einer bist sterben sämtliche Foren immer mehr, und beleidigen muß ich mich von dir nicht lassen
ich glaube du hast dich noch nie auf messen mit anderen Anglern darüber unterhalten, aber soory wenn ich hier mal intensiv nachgefragt habe
wußte ja nicht das solche leute wie du einer bist schreiben würden


----------



## MeFo-Schreck

*AW: Staatliche Salmoniden-Fischereiabgabe Norwegen*

|muahah:, Du hast echt Ahnung #6mit wem ich mich wo *intensivst* über welche Themen austausche |muahah: und in welchen Foren ich mich konstruktiv ausdauernd unterhalte.
Wie oben schon gepostet, steh' ich sonst sehr auf Foren-Nettiquette, aber in diesem Fall:  |stolz:|stolz:|stolz:


----------



## Ickeforelle

*AW: Staatliche Salmoniden-Fischereiabgabe Norwegen*

@ Elz
es gibt keine Offizelle Seite von Norwegen in Deutschland.
es gibt Seiten von norwegischen offizellen in deutsch. Die gibt es aber nicht auf deutschen Seiten. sondern immer auf den orginalen norwegischen Seiten.
Zum Thema deutsche Botschaft hier in Norwegen habe ich meine eigene Meinung. Sind halt Beamte.
Ich arbeite als Guide beim Lachsangeln, denke mal das ich schon die Bestimmungen sehr gut kenne und auch der norwegischen Sprache mächtig genug bin.
Aber ich versuche es noch mal zu erklären.
1. Mindestmasse sind im Salz und süsswasser die gleichen.
2. im Süsswasser und auch Mündungsbereichen brauchst du die stattliche Fischereiabgabe zum angeln auf anadrome  Wanderfische. + die erlaubniskarte des jeweiligen fischerrechtinhabers(Grundeigentümer).
3. Im Meer darfst du mit Handangel(rute) max 1 anbissstelle und max 2 ruten fischen.
4. thema Mindestmasse offizelle Seite des norwegischen Fischereiministerium. http://www.fiskeridir.no/fritidsfiske/laksefiske-i-sjoeen
steht da auch auf Russisch und englisch. wenn du der norwegischen Sprache nicht mächtig bist.
aber Mefo-Schreck hatte es idr sogar schon übersetzt.
50 cm für Lachs, 40 cm für MeFo in Enningdalselva, Iddefjorden unjd Svinesund
35 cm für Lachs in allen anderen Provinzen
30 cm für Wandersaibling und MeFo in den Provinzen Nordland, Troms und Finnmark.

und anstatt jetzt los zupoltern erst ein bis zwei mal in ruhe durch lesen und fertig.

Aber mal einen andere Frage wo willst du den hinfahren in Norwegen.

Gruss aus Bindal der südlichsten Kommune Nordlands an der schönen Helgelandküste


----------



## MeFo-Schreck

*AW: Staatliche Salmoniden-Fischereiabgabe Norwegen*

*DANKE DIR!*#6
Wenn ich mal nach Terråk kommen sollte, hast Du ein Bier bei mir gut! #g

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## elz

*AW: Staatliche Salmoniden-Fischereiabgabe Norwegen*

hallo ickeforelle
danke für deinen beitrag
wir wollen nach rosendal, soll dort sehr schön sein und auch für jeden was sein, wer angeln will kann angeln und auch wandern
du schreibst eine anbißstelle, wie ist das im fjord, darf man dort mit beifängern angeln
wir wollen spaß haben und nicht gegen irgendwas verstossen
hatten schon vieles gefunden auf seiten hier , kam uns aber alles komisch vor, es wird ja auch beschrieben das im trondheimer fjord man keine mefos fangen darf, das habe ich auch auf keiner seite gefunden
denken aber mal es wird sicherlich von ort zu ort verschieden sein
danke für deinen beitrag und wir werden einfach mal die vermieter fragen ob es für diese region noch zusätzliche bestimmungen gibt, die müssten es ja auch wissen
finde es immer nur schade das einige sich hier im ton vergreifen, nichts mehr schreiben wollen und dann munter weiter posten
wir waren im frühjahr zu einer angelmesse gewesen, da hatten wir das thema erläutert, und da kam sonnstwas dabei raus, und einer, seine frau ist weltmeisterin im tunierangeln meinte es sei ein umstrittenes thema, da dachten wir dann mal wir müssen uns mal kundig machen
aber nochmal Danke schön Ickeforelle, das hat uns schon weiter geholfen

lg. elz


----------



## Ickeforelle

*AW: Staatliche Salmoniden-Fischereiabgabe Norwegen*

http://www.miljodirektoratet.no/no/...joen/Regler-for-fiske-etter-sjoorret-i-sjoen/
schau hier ist auf norwegisch weil es halt in Norwegen ist. 
und einen Anbissstelle gilt für Flüsse.
Und zum Thema Tonvergreifen finde ich das du da nicht unschuldig bist, weil Mefo-Schreck hat dir eigentlich alle Infos gegeben, und sogar für dich übersetzte. Eigentlich sollte man dafür Danke sagen und nicht rumpolltern.

Aber denke mal das ihr beide das per PN schon aus der Welt schafft.


----------



## elz

*AW: Staatliche Salmoniden-Fischereiabgabe Norwegen*

danke für den link, englisch ist schon mal ok damit kann ich dann auch was anfangen

lg.


----------

